# BRRR it's cold



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

that time of year again...........dig out the space heaters! 

sitting while on my computer makes me so cold! So last year at the end of the season I bought a space heater and boy what a difference it made! 

Anybody else do this?


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

Hmm... it is getting cold! My goat's water was frozen today and yesterday :horse: and there was frost all over the ground :hug: I always have a big fleece blanket my gramma made for me while I'm at the computer... it's so cold otherwise :shades: 

(sorry for the random smilies, I just like using them  )


----------



## sungoats (Oct 7, 2007)

StaceyRoop said:


> sitting while on my computer makes me so cold!


Hey, Stacey!
It sounds as if you really ARE in the "Chatter Box"! :ROFL:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

GOOD ONE sungoats!!

Emily that :leap: was to :hug: funny!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW, I am sorry. It has been in the high 70 the last three days. It is a lot different then last year.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well we had our first frost last night so that means Indian summer is on its way


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

i wrap up in a blanket at my computor to. i thought when i moved south i wouldn't be cold again but the last 2 nights have been in the 30's here. still warmer than when i was in maine :laugh:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

stay cold, lol We don't have the heat on very high in the house when it's cold, we just put on extra clothes. I like it cold though, at least you can put more clothes on, when it's hot, you can only take so much off :shock: :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I hardly ever get hot so the heat isn't an issue for me, I hate bundling up though!! and breaking ice in buckets and and and ..........I could go on and on why I dislike winter.....

but being in a bad mood isn't a good time to talk about winter.

Ok trying to snap out of this, going to eat dinner, play wiht goaties and and oh probably end up back on here to see if I can find more barn plans................................


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

Naw...that's why I have three cats...one for my feet, one for my lap, and one for my chest\lap, and one for my legs... :ROFL: I just turn up the heat a bit while I am awake, then turn it back down when I go to bed, cause we like it cool, when we sleep; so we can cozy up under a nest of blankets! So far though, we haven't even turned our heat on; don't even know if our landlord has it on...hmm...may have to check on that! :?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I used the space heater for the first time I think it was Friday. Boy it helped!

my cat isn't a cuddling cat so no warm from her. Plus she is an out doors cat - until it gets really cold and then she comes in at night. But being outdoors for most of her life she hates being cooped up at night which is what we have to do when she comes in at night - or she sleeps under my dad's bed and makes him sick in the morning.

Hmm I should think about giving her free roam of my room at night - now that my sister is married I can have her in my room (sis was allergic to her as well).

I also have a heated mattress pad, I am using that as well at night.

My sister who use to be SO COLD all the time now has no issues because she has a hubby----- guys radiate heat it seems.


----------



## PixieDustHollow (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm glad I have a laptop, I just hop into bed! All nice and cozy there. The heated water bed, the boyfriend, and the cats definitely help!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I hate to use the touch pad or I would do that more often!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I thought we were in for a very early winter here too- rain, rain, rain. Then the wind changed to the southwest and it was 80-90 degress for the last 5 days..............
Our weather depends on which direction the wind blows- from the north, cold and wet- from Hawaii, warm and wet and from the southeast, warm and dry.


----------



## PixieDustHollow (Oct 5, 2007)

Double Post...


----------



## PixieDustHollow (Oct 5, 2007)

StaceyRoop said:


> I hate to use the touch pad or I would do that more often!


I have a USB wireless mouse. I plug in a port to the USB drive and viola- no touch pad! I run it up and down the wall haha. Glad I sleep on the inside.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL!!!

actually I have the same thing to - but I am right handed and the wall is on the left - bummer!


if I use a book - hmm that might be an idea!


----------



## ksacres (Oct 30, 2007)

Yep, I tease my husband all the time about being a "space heater" Sucks in the summer time though.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

> Yep, I tease my husband all the time about being a "space heater" Sucks in the summer time though.


Ha Ha...I thot I was the only one with a personal furnace....wish I had body heat like my hubby when I'm sitting in the shed with a laboring doe in February!!!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep it is pretty cool. We had a heatwave today, it got up to 78 here and it is supposed to get down to 35 tomorrow night! Burrrrrrrrr


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

fall is nice except for the crazy weather!

it can't decide if it wants to be winter or summer.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

i know, it is really crazy


----------

